# Advantages 700c vs 26" wheels for touring?



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm considering of doing some road touring, though I would expect to go off road at times, to get to some spots.. I'm looking at touring bikes, preferably one with disc brakes. I happened to look at several manufacturers and happened to look at Surly's Disc Trucker and notice that they also have a frame set using 26" wheels.

Are there any advantages of me going with bikes using 26" wheels, or should I just stick with 700c wheels?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Outside the US/Europe, 26" may be more available.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

I ride on 700c and 26". On the Surly Long Haul Trucker I have 700c as at the time it was the only option in my frame size.

My bikepacking bike takes 26" wheels.

Both work fine for me touring in Australia.

I think Downtheroad.org sums up it pretty well.

Andrew


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

700c and 29er roll more efficiently and provide a smoother ride

26 inch are more durable and repairable since it may be easier to find spare parts, tubes, and tires


----------



## LealMayer (Aug 17, 2012)

On the Surly Long Haul Trucker I have 700c as at the time it was the only option in my frame size.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

After you get the bike and begin riding, the advantages/disadvantages are negligible, other than the issue of finding 700s in some countries. That being said, I have a LHT with 26 inch wheels. I love it. I have the rims that came on the complete bike, but when the shop got the bike ready for me, they de-tensioned and then re-tensioned them. They have held up very well and are still true after a year of in town riding over rough roads and one tour. I like the choice of tires the 26 inch rims give me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

A true touring bike built to go around the globe through God forgotten southamerican or Asian villages should be easily repairable by the most primitive bike mechanic.

Think bar end shifters, 26" mountain bike wheels, shimano 9 or 8 speed drivetrains, canti brakes etc

For city commuting you can go as modern as you wish.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree that 26" wheels will be the most abundant available tire in the world.

As far as 700c or 29er's vs 26" goes; quite simply, why would the best triathletes use 26" wheels if rolling resistance effects speed? Why do a lot of racing tandems use 26" wheels? The speed thing is nonsense. Smoother ride? Only if the 26" tire is fatter then a 700c, if their the same width and same PSI you won't know the difference.


----------



## ClemY (Jun 24, 2010)

I have touring bikes with 26” and 700c wheels. In general, the 700c wheels ride just a bit better. They tend to be slightly faster, although there are 26” touring tires that match the speed of 700c tires, IME many of the 26” tires are more suitable for use on a tractor. I really like the Continental Sport Contact tires. In 26x1.6” and 700x37c they are nearly identical in performance in my tests. I also like 26x1.5” Vittoria Randonneur Pro and 700x38c Randonneur Hyper tires. Very comfortable, wear well, puncture resistant and fast.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Testing of both wheel sizes: http://www.precisiontandems.com/artbillwheelsize.htm
And more: http://iikmisc.blogspot.com/2010/11/26-vs-700c.html


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

froze said:


> I agree that 26" wheels will be the most abundant available tire in the world.
> 
> As far as 700c or 29er's vs 26" goes; quite simply, why would the best triathletes use 26" wheels if rolling resistance effects speed? Why do a lot of racing tandems use 26" wheels? The speed thing is nonsense. Smoother ride? Only if the 26" tire is fatter then a 700c, if their the same width and same PSI you won't know the difference.


Go to any mt. bike section on any forum and you'll find legions of riders that are now total converts to the 29" wheel size. Speed, Roll over objects, etc.... 

Granted that's mountain biking, but some of the reasons they like the larger rim diameter is for the same reasons folks "feel" faster on 700C.

I don't get it, but I've never ridden a 700c/29'er off road for any distance.

As well, the triathlon movement to 26"/650C had everything to do with needing to use that wheel size in order to get the rear wheel tight to the seat tube (when using straight seat tubes), in order for the seat tube to have that mythical 78 degree angle, which in turn supposedly helped with the transition from the bike to the run. Using that seat tube angle with a 700c rear wheel changed the front/center and balance and made for wonky handing. for a rider spending all their time on the aero bar. 

More recent tri' bikes now use 700 and have slackened the seat tube angle, or use sculpted carbon frames that allow the rear wheel to be closer to the bottom bracket then is common on a road bike. Quintana Roo, a manufacturer of triathlon bikes, had much to say about the subject on their website (at one point) but they've now gone over completely (as far as I can tell) to 700C, if only for the better availability of wheel and tire choices

But I agree with Froze that on a a 26" or 700c tire of equal size and PSI, you would not be able to tell much difference.

SB


----------

